# EV Dashboard Prject



## acaoer (May 20, 2011)

Hi gentlemen:
We are students of computer science. Now we are doing a project about EV dashboard focusing on solving range anxiety. And I think you must have a lot of good ideas about it. Here is an online survey, if it does not bother you, could you fill it out for us? We want to build an app based on the Android system and you may use it on your electric vehicle after we finished. Thank you very much.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/TH22J9Y


----------



## jpanichella (Dec 5, 2010)

Cool, I'd love to see better instrumentation. What we have now is great for EV geeks, but completely unappealing to non EV geeks. Something beautiful and graphic, that tells us what we need to know without hitting us in the face with numbers all the time.

Good luck guys!


----------



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't veiw the survey page but to give you a helping hand.

A calculation which takes start voltage and realises a minimum voltage, remembers past current draw, measures against actual current draw and then guesses future current draw based on trend to give an estimated drive time which can then be converted to "Time to go", "Distance to go", "Ideal speed to get me home" etc.

Good luck


----------

